
On choosing an IDE color scheme - kiyanwang
https://code.scottshipp.com/2019/08/28/on-choosing-an-ide-color-scheme/
======
reportgunner
The article is very brief and leaves a lot to be desired. There is a quote
about how reading a book on a sunny day helps and how Solarized is a good
color scheme. There is one screenshot of the authors' setup and that's pretty
much it.

> _Many dark themes available today are worse for eye strain than what you’re
> currently using._ But the article doesn't say how to see if the dark theme
> you are using is actually bad.

I feel like the article is trying to suggest using light themes, but there are
only like a dozen available and most of them look the same.

